# The Perfect Rep Range For Building Muscle



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

No matter what you read or who you talk to, everyone has their own opinion of what the “perfect” rep range should be to allow for maximum muscle stimulation and growth. In this article I???m going to clear up the confusion once and for all and teach you the truth about choosing the most effective [...]

*Read More...*


----------

